# Perry Rhodan MMORPG



## Taurizius (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo Alle zusammen,

Da Star Treck online nun wieder mal ein Thema in den News war, is mir die Idee gekommen, dass man doch auch ein Perry Rhosan MMORPG machen könnte. Das Universum is riesig, man hätte also sehr viele Möglichkeiten.

Editdanke Grayback für den Hinweiß)
 Perry Rhodan is ein Sci-Fi Universum, welches seit mitlerweile 50 Jahren ( bin mir nich mehr ganz sicher) weitergeschrieben wird. Es handelt von dem Unsterblichen Perry Rhodan, welcher nach der fiktiven ersten Mondlandung um 1970 rum einen notgelandetet Alienkreuzer auf dem Mond findet und mit dieser Technologie die Menschen zu den Sternen führen kann. Hier ein Link zur PerryPedia eine Wiki dazu.


Hier mal ein paar Ideen:

Ich würde das spiel vor der Zeit der Expansion nach Andromeda ansiedeln, also so 2300-2400, da in dieser Zeit der Schauplatz noch nicht so groß ist. und so auch die Story für Spieler, welche sich nicht im Perryversum auskennen gut verständlich ist.
Mit einem Addon kann man dann noch Andromeda einführen.
Es Gibt einen Raumschiffmodus, in den man von System zu System fliegen kann und Spieler anderer Völker Überfallen kann. Allerdings kann man auch auf Planeten landen und dort mit seinem Char rumlaufen und questen/pvp machen.

Völker:
Hier mal ein paar Spielervölker und welche Eigenschaften sie haben können:

Terraner: Haben die typischen Kugelraumschiffe, die Werte sind alle ziemlich ausgeglichen.
Arkonen: Ähnlich den Terranern.
Akonen: Besitzen auch die Kugelraumschiffe, haben aber ein verbessertes Transmittersystem und sind eher Militärisch angehaucht.
Springeresitzen Walzenraumschiffe, sind mehr Händler und haben Boni auf Charisma und Inteligenz.
Blues: Fliegen diskusförmige Schiffe, welche in der Deffensive besser sind.

Eventuel könnte man mit dem schon erwänten Andromeda Addön auch die Mahhks einführen.


Klassen:
Pilot: Kann gut Rauschiffe fliegen, is aber schlechter auf Planeten.
Soldat: Das Gegenteil des Piloten, gut auf land bzw vllt entern, schlecht im All.
Mutant: Ein Hyprid, kann mit telekinischen Angriffen Schaden machen und Verbündete heilen.

Noch was zu dan Schiffen:
Als einselner kann mir Jäger fliegen, Korveten mit einer KI-Besatzung, aber für Größer SChiffe braucht zusätzlich zu den NPCs noch eine Spielerbesatzung, solche Schiffe sollten eh so teuer sein das nur ein Gilde sich solche leistern kann.



Also was wäre eure Meinung zu so einem Spiel?

LG Tauri


----------



## Grayback (14. Juni 2008)

"Häää? Wtf is Perry Rhodan?"

Nun erläutere mal was das genau ist? Ein im Science Fiction bereich angesiedeltes Universum?


----------



## Tikume (15. Juni 2008)

@TE: Ich glaube es heisst Arkoniden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Poster 2: Perry Rhodan gibt es seit den 60er. Mittlerweile gibt es 2443 Heftromane was ca 140000 Seiten Lesestoff sind. Die zusätzlichen Romane nicht eingerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Das PR Universum würde sicher ähnlich guten Stoff wie Star Wars liefern für ein MMO, hätte aber auch ähnliche Probleme. In SWG wollte jeder ein Jedi sein, in PR Online würde dann alles nach Mutanten schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratiboy (21. Juni 2008)

halte garnichts von sci-fi mmos...


----------



## Kalyptus (21. Juni 2008)

Grayback schrieb:


> "Häää? Wtf is Perry Rhodan?"
> 
> Nun erläutere mal was das genau ist? Ein im Science Fiction bereich angesiedeltes Universum?




Nun die Links sind doch alle dabei.
Ausserdem Raumschiffe, Planeten, fremde Völker wo wird dises Universum wohl angesiedelt sein. Ausserdem wer die größte Romanserie der Welt nicht kennt lebt wohl in einem fremden Universum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Ersteller die Blues fliegen keine Walzenraumer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker (21. Juni 2008)

Ein Perry Rhodan MMO würde ich mir sofort zulegen, schließlich war ich langjähriger Leser der Bücher..
Genug Stoff und Potential wäre dafür bestimmt da. Die Story würe auch passen.

Eine Idee ist es auf jeden Fall, allerdings wird sich keine Spieleschmiede da dran trauen.
Das PR-Universum ist aber viel zu komplex, als das es für Einsteiger geeignet wäre.

Und ob die PR-Fangemeinde für lukrativen Umsatz groß genug ist  bezweifle ich...

btw.

Die Blues haben Diskusraumschiffe, die - soweit ich noch weiß - mit "Molkex" überzogen sind...^^


----------



## Kalyptus (21. Juni 2008)

Skywalker schrieb:


> Die Blues haben Diskusraumschiffe, die - soweit ich noch weiß - mit "Molkex" überzogen sind...^^



Diskusschiff ja

Molkex nicht lange :-)

ca. 2000 v. Chr
Die Blues schlossen mit den Schreckwürmern einen Vertrag, nach dem die Blues alte Schreckwürmer zur Eiablage auf geeignete Welten bringen und später die neugeborenen Schreckwürmer nach Tombstone zurückbringen und dafür 50% des entstandenen Molkex behalten dürfen.
Die Gataser konnten das mit herkömmlichen Mitteln nicht zu zerstörende Molkex mit dem von ihren 
Neugeborenen produzierten fünfdimensional strahlenden B-Hormon verarbeiten.

2327
Den Terranern gelingt es durch die Entwicklung der Anti-Molkex-Bomben, die Überlegenheit der Blues zu brechen und einen Krieg gegen sie zu gewinnen


http://www.perrypedia.proc.org/Schreckw%C3%BCrmer

http://www.perrypedia.proc.org/index.php/Molkex


----------



## Elrigh (21. Juni 2008)

Skywalker schrieb:


> Ein Perry Rhodan MMO würde ich mir sofort zulegen, schließlich war ich langjähriger Leser der Bücher..
> Genug Stoff und Potential wäre dafür bestimmt da. Die Story würe auch passen.
> 
> Eine Idee ist es auf jeden Fall, allerdings wird sich keine Spieleschmiede da dran trauen.
> ...



Vor relativ kurzer Zeit lief das Perry Rhodan Adventure für den PC vom Stapel und anders als frühere PC-Spiele hat es mich voll überzeugt. Zwar ein Point und Klick Adventure, von denen ich seit Jahren keines mehr gespielt habe, aber die Atmosphäre und die Welt ist so gut umgesetzt, dass ich nix anderes mehr spielen wollte, bis ich durch war.

Natürlich kommt es darauf an, wie ein PR-MMORPG umgesetzt wird, aber ich denke, dass es einen guten Erfolg machen würde, schließlich ist Perry Rhodan die größte Science Fiction Serie der Welt. Zu keinem SF-Thema wurde jemals so viel geschrieben wie zu Perry Rhodan (kein Scheiß, auch Star Trek oder Star Wars können nicht mit der Menge an veröffentlichten Texten mithalten, aber der Bekannheitsgrad ist natürlich höher, da es sich um Filme bzw Fernsehserien handelt).

Mehr Infos gibts übrigens bei Perry-Rhodan.net.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragull (21. Juni 2008)

also Science Fiction MMORPG gibt es ja schon welche und deswegen brauchen wir denke ich mal kein neues :-) 
ich wäre für ein Wild West MMORPG wo man die als rancher , bandit ,sheriff , indianer oder Soldat der nord und Südstaaten betätigen kann .


----------



## Skywalker (21. Juni 2008)

@ Kalyptus:
Danke für die Korrektur. Hast natürlich recht damit in Bezug auf die Blues...^^

@ Elrigh:
Weisst Du den genauen Namen des Adventures? - Würde da doch mal gerne reinschnuppern.

Das PR keine TV-Serie wurde ist glaube ich auch ganz gut so. Der Film von damals war mal so ziemlich das schlechteste, was ich je gesehen habe. Billig gemacht und kein Bezug zur tatsächlichen Story.

Allerdings finde ich das Buchmaterial rund um PR ziemlich genial.
Risszeichnungen sowie die technischen Erklärungen, Lexikas und Atlanten sind absolut gelungen...
Auch das Brettspiel hat wochenlang für Unterhaltung gesorgt...

@ Dragull:

Ist ein Wild-West-MMO nicht gerade in Planung bzw. doch schon seit einiger Zeit am laufen?
Mir fällt nur gerade der Name nicht ein...


----------



## Visssion (21. Juni 2008)

jo das wäre doch was ^^ ein mmorpg über die menschheit ganz einfach  man kann in der welt rumreisen usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (21. Juni 2008)

ahja ein Verne MMORPG halt ^^  Visssion

halt im Stil von " In 80 Tagen um die Welt" oder "20000 Meilen unter dem Meer"^^

halt mehr Abenteuer als anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit Ingenieuren Wissenschaftlern Reisenden Händlern etc etc.^^

keine Überwaffen^^ ausser die Nautilus und sein Nemo^^

nur Pistolen hrhr^^

@ TE: jau klingt super^^

würde es aber dennoch nich spielen da ich lesen/zoggen nich vereinbaren kann^^

hab auch die Star Wars Bücher gelesen zogge es dennoch nich da einem sonst zuviele ungereimtheiten auffallen^^


----------



## Taurizius (22. Juni 2008)

So, habe des mit den Blues verbessert.


> Weisst Du den genauen Namen des Adventures? - Würde da doch mal gerne reinschnuppern.



Ganz einfach Perry Rhodan - The Adventure


----------



## Frandibar (22. Juni 2008)

Als "stolzer" Besitzer der ersten 31 Perry Rhodan Silberbände würde ich mich doch sehr über ein Perry Rhodan MMORPG freuen, aber es sollte wirklich zu anfang der Serie spielen, und könnte dann ja mit Erweiterungen vergrößert werden... aber es stimmt, wer sollte sowas umsetzen können?
ich denke das würd nicht klappen... aber ich würds sofort antesten      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (16. Februar 2010)

Was für eine tolle Idee. Es werden so viele Fantasie und SciFi Ideen in MMOs verwandelt da wäre gerade der Ur-Vater der SciFi das Non Plus Ultra im MMO bereich. 
Aber das Spiel müsste ein reines PVE Game sein. Das PVP wäre nur ähnlich wie bei Herr der Ringe als Monster Spiel zu realisieren. Da es in Perry Rhodan keine Dauer Feinde gibt. 

Ich würde mich da wohl für einen Multi Mutanten entscheiden als Charakter.


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2010)

Och das würde schon gehen, sich bekämpfende Fraktionen gabe es ja immer wieder.
Man würde es halt nicht Volksmäßig machen (Arkoniden gegen Terraner), sondern könnte ideologische Fraktionen schaffen die sich gegenseitig bekämpfen.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2010)

Lieber erstmal ein Terry Pratchett MMO! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2010)

Fantasy MMo mit lauter Witzfiguren gibt es schon und nennt sich World of Warcraft.


----------



## Leolost (17. Februar 2010)

Perry Rhodan ist ohne Frage als Buchreihe genial ich bin Stolzer besitzer aller 108 Silber- Bänden Perry Rhodan, dank meines Vaters. Lese ( Ich habe die Bücher natürlich nicht am Stück gelesen) gerade Band 49.
Es wäre einer dieser Titel wo ich wirklich Angst hätte das sie das spiel ihn in den Sand setzten. Schönes Szenario für ein ScFi MMo wäre es alle mahl. 

Wäre nur die Frage wann das Spiel spielen sollte, immerhin umfasst die Reihe ~ 4000 Jahre (1971-4934 "to be continued")

Ich würde einen Oxtorner spielen, Mutant muss nicht sein.


----------



## rovdyr (17. Februar 2010)

Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant, ich kenne zwar nur ein zwei MCs (für die Jüngeren hier, Kassetten) von Perry. Aber fand es damals schon recht cool.

Gruß
rovdyr


----------



## Lexort (18. Februar 2010)

Nen PR MMO hatte ich mir eigentlich immer ähnlich wie EVE vorgestellt und EVE gibts schon^^

(btw Besitzer von 84 Bänden + einiges mehr )


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Fantasy MMo mit lauter Witzfiguren gibt es schon und nennt sich World of Warcraft.




SiFi gibts auch schon welche... STO, Star wars, usw..


----------



## Hummel_cE (9. März 2010)

MMO im Perryversum .... her damit! Bin der erste der signed, egal obs beim Release rund läuft oder nicht. Oxtorner wäre ne gute Wahl ... 

Ich würd das persönlich ähnlich STO begrüßen: Raum+Bodenkampf/Missionen.

Mit nem Kelch durch die Gegend schippern, mal nen Kugelraumer scheuchen .... endlich mal richtige Raumschiffe mit Charakter statt nur diese Kegel- und Sonstwas-Hechsler-Schnipsel-Formen der aktuellen Sci-Fi Serien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gerade das Endgame wäre im Perry Rhodan Universum kein Problem - da müsste man nicht mal lange nachdenken.



Bin zwar nen hunderter (oder mehr) der aktuellen Handlung hinterher...aber es wär eh die Frage, in welchem Jahr man das MMO stattfinden lässt. Allerdings gibt es gerade hier so viel Auswahl wie sonst nirgends - und man könnte es sogar sehr lange evolutionieren ohne dass der Stoff ausgeht.


Joa..könnt mich motivieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (10. März 2010)

Ich bekomme diese Woche Band  2534.
Irgendwann ist das Konzept von Perry Rhodan auch für MMO dran. Also macht nur mit euren Ideen.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. März 2010)

Was soll denn der Charisma Wert in einem MMO genau auswirken? :>


----------



## k12512 (18. April 2019)

Taurizius schrieb:


> Hallo Alle zusammen,
> 
> Da Star Treck online nun wieder mal ein Thema in den News war, is mir die Idee gekommen, dass man doch auch ein Perry Rhosan MMORPG machen könnte. Das Universum is riesig, man hätte also sehr viele Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...


 Moin moin bin Neu hier und es Heißt Star Trek Online und zweitens Heißt das Arkoniden.
 
Ich hab eine bessere Idee wie wärst wenn man Perry Rhodan Neo nehmen würde anstatt das alte seit 1961 Jahre Perry Rhodan Universum. Es soll genauso aufgebaut sein wie in Star Trek Online, man fängt als Kadett oder Leutnant an und arbeitet sich als Flottenadmiral hoch mit Missionen. Und man sucht sich einer Fraktion aus wo man gerne spielen Möchte: Terranische Union bzw. Solaren Union ( Terraner, Ferronen, Ilts, Topsider etc...) Das Große Imperium ( Arkoniden, Mehandor ( Springer),Aras, etc...Blues würde ich nicht als Fraktion nehmen weil sie wie die Borg in Star Trek online Feindlich sind. Akonen ja könnte man auch als Fraktion nehmen, Posbis, Liduuri ( die Lemuren aus Perry Rhofan neo Version), etc...... 
Man könnte ja auch einen Crossover zwischen Star Trek und Perry Rhodan neo Universum machen wenn Cryptic und der PR Verlag untereinander verständigen würde ich als Erfrischend nennen? Ein Portal in dem man die beiden Universen miteinander verbindet, das Problem wäre Ladebildschirme.


----------



## Kalyptus (27. Februar 2020)

Neo ist Müll.

 

Meine Idee ist inzwischen das Stargate Universum !!!

 

Planeten mit unterschiedlicher Schwerkraft,  Atmosphären in der einen ist man super fit in der anderen schlapp, Unmengen von Völkern, verschiedenen Sonnen (sichtweite), fremde Flora und Fauna zu tausenden zu erkunden.

 

Der Transfer währe der Ladebildschirm.

 

Von den Raumschiffen mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## dmdiego (18. Juli 2020)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Neo ist Müll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Klingt genial, aber das zufriedenstellend umzusetzen ist wohl ziemlich anspruchsvoll.

Das Harry Potter MMORPG, das angeblich demnächst angekündigt wird, war offenbar viele viele Jahre in Entwicklung.

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie lange man für ein Stargate Spiel brauchen würde :O


----------

